# Microsoft revisiting Windows 7 family pack 3-license pack



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

http://www.downloadsquad.com/2010/09/01/microsoft-bringing-back-three-license-windows-7-family-pack/



Downloadsquad.com/EdBott said:


> ]Better news: this time, the deal will be available outside the U.S. as well. The lucky countries include Canada, the U.K., France, Germany, and Australia. Microsoft is leaving the door open a bit; other countries may still be added to the list........The license says you can install Family Pack upgrades on up to three PCs in the same household, for use by residents of that household


----------

